# Neon Tetra with a growth on its mouth?



## phatch (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone help me out please?

One of my Neons has a white growth on its mouth,
it has grown over the last few weeks although the fish doesn't seem worried by it as it still behaves normally.
Would it be a tumour?
My tank is a 130l community, with 6 other neons who seem very healthy.
it is very clean & all the levels are ok.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

You have posted in the wrong place, im shore a MOD will be along to move it, but more the mean time->

Mouth Fungas -> All fish especially livebearers -> cotton wool like appearance on the jaws. Fish loose appetite and often display shimmying movements caused by Flexubacter bacteria -> Often a sign of deteriorating water conditions. Use antibiotics or proprietary remedy.

can you post your tank conditions please.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Any chance posting a pic? Pics will help speed up the diagnosis.
As zeb mentioned, pls post the exact water stats(ammonia, nitrites, nitrates).
It's either mouth fungus(although rare) or columnaris.


----------



## phatch (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry the delay in replying & the site has changed since i last used it.
wrong place & all that.

I couldn't get a picture but here's my water test results.

PH - 7.2 - 7.5
A - 0.0
Nitrite - 0.0
Nitrate - 25/30

The Neon is still eating & showing no odd behaviour, it's colour is fine.
the lump looks like a growth of some sort, their's no other marks on the fish?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm guessing you meant to say nitrite instead of nitrate for one of those test results that says 0. If so, than your water is fine. Just making the correction.




phatch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry the delay in replying & the site has changed since i last used it.
> wrong place & all that.
> ...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Without a pic, it's tricky to give advice.
I doubt it was ever a fungus as fungus is rare. If it does look like cotton wool, then it is fungus. If it is just white lips, then it's columnaris.


----------



## phatch (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok,

Thanks for the advice, i think i'll have to remove the fish, just in case it spreads, it has had the lump for around a month now but best to be safe.

Thanks again.


----------

